

Does other IDE's (other than VS2015) enables something like this feature? - DaveLe
https://www.incredibuild.com/cross-platform.html?utm_expid=17141494-0.T8Uk87QYRe2mGhbqBoYZNA.0

======
RaceAap
Which specific feature are you referring to?

The Eclipse IDE is I guess one of the few that can.

~~~
DaveLe
I meant distributing builds for (cross-platform projects) over remote cpu's

~~~
RaceAap
Eclipse and other IDE's have support for plugins.

And there are platforms/tools which can be used with Eclipse/IDE's which can
do the building for you outside of the IDE.

